# This is friend of Frankie's, Teresa



## Frankie (Feb 26, 2007)

Whew, was not easy to get here, I am on a hospital computer that is very difficult to navigate. It is also hard to read, so if I have typing mistakes, I really can not even read them to correct.

But wanted you to know that Frankie is in the Hospital in Indianapolis. She was first taken to her hospital, then transferred here to Indy within an hour.

A combination of things have put her here.

They did conclude today she has suffered a mild stroke and it has affected her left side, but as made improvements over the last 2 days.

This happened on Saturday by the way.

The biggest struggle at this point is, she has very low blood pressure, staying in the 80 over 40 range. They have been able to get it up to the low 90's range, but only for a short while.

She had tests today from 8:30 a.m. to 6:00 pm and is really pretty tired. Do not have any of those test results back as of yet.

She has helped me to get here and wanted to say hi.

Her husband is over loaded with making and taking phone calles, so I will try to come back here again tomorrow in the afternoon and update you. I will try to do that each day.

I do not want to give her home address here, but, if someone does have that and is will to send to others by either email or personal message, would you add to this message that other members may get in touch with you for that information.

So if you could wait for updates here it would be greatly apprrecated. If someone is willing to get Frankies address to others for wishes, that too would be appreciated.

Her family, all 3 of her broters and their families are going to her house each day and taking care of animals and of her son, so I believe there is noting else to be done there.

As her friend, from what I have seen, all is taken care of, she is just in need of prayers. I am sorry if this is not where it should be, I was kind of guessing from what info I was given.

I also will make sure she is given a print out of this post if you would like to add your well wishes here.

Sunday, today, she has had an over all pretty good day. Showed improvements on testing on her left side, made some speech improvements, and was able to stand at her bedside. All heart related testswill not be back until tomorrow.

Frankie is very worried about those who should have been contacted personally, but it just was not possible, and she hopes you understand why.

Thank you and again, for for any errors I have made with thie post.

Teresa


----------



## Miniv (Feb 26, 2007)

Teresa, Thank you for all the information. And please tell Frankie that she will be on hundreds of Prayer Lists this week, so she can't HELP but to start getting better! We are all rooting for her!

MA


----------



## anita (Feb 26, 2007)

Prayers and good thoughts are coming for Carolyn!

Thank you Teresa and please keep us informed

Anita


----------



## anoki (Feb 26, 2007)

Hope they find out what is wrong, so you can get back to feeling better!!

You will be in my thoughts!!!

~kathryn


----------



## Reble (Feb 26, 2007)

:


----------



## Mona (Feb 26, 2007)

Hope she's soon feeling better.


----------



## Leeana (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness, i didnt know anything had went wrong. Prayors coming!

Thank you for letting us know!

{{{{HUGS}}}}

Let her know we are all here for her.


----------



## lovinarabs (Feb 26, 2007)

Thoughts, prayers and well wishes coming from Minnesota as well. Tell her we're thinking of her.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh Carolyn! I am praying for you. I pray you will have a quick recovery. I am so glad Teresa was able to get us word. I know your tough, I have read your stories on here and know your a fighter. Hang in there and know that God is with you. You won't be far from my thoughts and prayers. I will be waiting to hear how things are progressing.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 26, 2007)

Prayers for a speedy recovery

Your in all our thoughts and prayers



:



:

Lori


----------



## JO~* (Feb 26, 2007)

: for a speedy recovery



:


----------



## lyn_j (Feb 26, 2007)

Carolyn, get well soon .WE are all praying for you!

Lyn


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Feb 26, 2007)

OH NO!!! HOw awful thanks for keeping us posted and please know that if anyone at home needs any help at all - all you need to do is ask here and we will do our best to make it happen


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Feb 26, 2007)

thank you so much Teresa for being willing to try this post, otherwise who knows when we would have learned about Carolyn...

and Carolyn sending many



:



:



: your way!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 26, 2007)

Carolyn, (((HUGS))) to you, I will be prayng for you to make a complete and fast recovery. Thank you Teresa for letting us know and offering to keep us updated. Corinne


----------



## AngieA (Feb 26, 2007)

Saying prayers for a complete recovery...Stay strong their are so many keeping you in their thoughts!


----------



## minimama (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG! Carolyn, many many prayers coming your way! Thinking of you and your family adn keepign you al in our prayers!

Thank you Theresa for letting us all know.


----------



## MiniforFaith (Feb 26, 2007)

:



: Carolyn, you are in my prayers!! It might seem very hard now, but you will be back to normal soon.. My dad had a stroke the year I had my son, and he lost all feeling on his left side. It all came back with time and therapy.. God bless you and I will be thinking of you constantly!!!

Jodie


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh Carolyn!!!!!

I just knew you were pushing yourself too hard with everything you have on your plate! I sure do hope you get on the mend and back to us soon! HUGS to you, lots of them.

Love and Prayers

Jodi

P.S. Thank you, Teresa, for letting us know.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 26, 2007)

My prayers and good wishes for a speedy recovery. I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Devon (Feb 26, 2007)

oh my thats terrible!! PRAYERS




:


----------



## CAM (Feb 26, 2007)

Carolyn,

I will be watching for updates on your condition and pray for your full recovery.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Feb 27, 2007)

Prayers for complete recovery from here as well. Rest and let your body and our prayers do the rest.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Feb 27, 2007)

Carolyn, A speedy recovery is being prayed for you. Darn it gal you didn't need this too. Hugs and hugs and take care. Mary


----------



## kaykay (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh no! I was wondering why I hadnt heard from her lately! Carolyn Im sending prayers and please just concentrate on yourself. You have been under so much stress that I was worried about your health.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 27, 2007)

Carolyn, sending good healing thoughts and hopes that you're up and about soon!! Take care of yourself and let someone else worry about the critters for a while.


----------



## sfmini (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, Carolyn, take care of yourself and get well soon!

I will be watching closely for the updates.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Feb 27, 2007)

:no: Oh Caro, my dear, my prayers and healing lite surround you.


----------



## LindaL (Feb 27, 2007)

Please get well soon...keeping you in my thoughts!!!


----------



## Cathy_H (Feb 27, 2007)

Frankie, get well soon. You sure seem to have more than your share to deal with. Best wishes to you!


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry this has happened. Hope those test results come out positively. Hope you have a speedy recovery! You saw Sophie through so much lately, that I bet she is concerned for you now!

Carolyn


----------



## minisaremighty (Feb 27, 2007)

:


----------



## shortymisty (Feb 27, 2007)

:



:



: Please get better soon


----------



## Magic (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my, just now came across this post, I'm stunned!!

Carolyn, sending my prayers and good thoughts for you, for your recovery and well-being, and for all of those involved in your care and the care of your family and animals.



:

Thanks so much Teresa for letting us know, and please do keep us updated.


----------



## Bluerocket (Feb 27, 2007)

Teresa thanks for taking the time to post this.

Carolyn - my heart, prayers and thoughts go out to you. I am hoping for a complete recovery. Hang in there. We miss you!!

JJay


----------



## CKC (Feb 27, 2007)

Praying that she will be feeling better soon.


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 27, 2007)

Carolyn,

I am so sorry to read this - you have been here for so many of us - now it is our turn to be here for you.

Hugs and prayers for you. You are tough and I know you will soon be as good as ever!

Thanks Teresa for letting us know!


----------



## luckymeacres (Feb 27, 2007)

:



: Frankie, praying for your speedy recovery. I was just thinking about you and Sophie today.



:



:


----------



## Relic (Feb 27, 2007)

Hope she recovers soon.


----------



## MiniforFaith (Feb 27, 2007)

Could someone please pm me Carolyn's address... Thanks..

Jodie


----------



## Connie Ballard (Feb 27, 2007)

GOOD HEAVENS.....Carolyn....we're sending you 3x good prayers from Ohio....OK Indiana...c'mon...I see the sunshine coming here...from Tim, MOM and Me too!!!

(FYI: I always kid her to STOP sending bad weather this way...whatever she gets....hour or so later...we get it here just off I-70 in Ohio).


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my, you've been through so much lately. Best wishes for a speedy (and FULL) recovery!!!!


----------



## minih (Feb 27, 2007)

Sending lots of good wishes your way for a quick recovery! :saludando:


----------



## crponies (Feb 27, 2007)

Carolyn, I am praying for you to have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Marylou (Feb 27, 2007)

Good thoughts and prayers winging their way to you!




:



:


----------



## Marnie (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry Carolyn, I'll be praying for a fast recovery.


----------



## Frankie (Feb 27, 2007)

Good evening.

Small update.

Carolyn kind of had a tough night, blood pressure fell to 74/38, but they acted quickly.

Even with fluids she had dehydrated and found her potassium level almost non existant.

With a full out IV and potassium tablets every hour, it has gradually came back up and has stayed there. Today it has even been in the 100's. They believe that to be the original blood pressure problem and now under control.

All nuro tests results are very encouraging. At this point there appears to be no permanent damage, and will just need to work on that left side to get it back to normal and they agree 100% is very possible. She may be home soon.

On her computer tonight, helping with dogs, I did make errors in other post but I am guessing you still were able to understand, not sure how to repair those spelling mistakes.

Thank you for your prayers.

We knew she was getting better when tonight they handed her a clipboard, asked her to sign her name, and she did, in sign language.

I am sure she will be back on soon to talk with you herself.

T


----------



## lilhorseladie (Feb 27, 2007)

Carolyn,

I am so glad to hear from Teresa! I have been thinking about you often today. I am glad to hear that things are looking up. You have my continued prayers that your body is on the mend. Keep on hanging on. Your posts have been a blessing to many and you are missed!


----------



## SWA (Feb 27, 2007)

Prayers lifted for Carolyn and family.


----------



## Sanny (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about this.

We are thinking of you and hoping for a fast recovery.


----------



## nootka (Feb 28, 2007)

Keeping you in my thoughts, Carolyn.

I hope you are back to 100% sooner than ever and know that we miss you, but understand you need to concentrate on getting better.

Take care of you,

(thanks to Teresa for keeping us informed)

Liz M.


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2007)

Teresa,

Thank you so much for letting us know about Carolyn!!!! She is in my thoughts and prayers!!!!!

Jill


----------



## Robin1 (Feb 28, 2007)

Have been away for a few days so just saw this post. Prayers for a speedy recovery coming your way.



:



:



:

Robin


----------



## Lynne360 (Feb 28, 2007)

Carolyn, I am keeping you in my thoughts and praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sue_C. (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my!!! so sorry to hear you've been down-n-out...hope you are up and about soonest! Take care of yourself...remember, YOU must come first.



:



:


----------



## mistyrose (Feb 28, 2007)

Teresa

Could you please email the Hospital and city to [email protected] Mid America would like to send her something.


----------



## Frankie (Feb 28, 2007)

Came on to let you know she is now settled at home.

Some therapy, follow up with the Nurologist and she should be just about as good as new.

She has read some here and is very thankful to you all for your prayers. Typing for her is frustrating, so I took over. I told her she could always catch up with you at a later time, it sounded to me you would all understand.

Oh, looks to be a tad late, but Indianapolis St. Vincents Nurology Institute.

I do believe the only real plan for her today is to rest.

Unless it takes some extensive amount of time, I most likely will not return, but, it was nice to meet you all.


----------



## txminipinto (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you for keeping us all informed! Carolyn, take it easy girl! I know how addicting the forum is (just ask my supervisor  ), but know that we're all thinkging and praying for you to make a FULL recovery!

Keep your chin up! :saludando:


----------



## lilhorseladie (Feb 28, 2007)

Carolyn, Glad to hear you are settled in at home. I pray that you will soon be doing all the things you want to do so baldly. Your a strong lady, I know you can beat this thing. Don't let it get you down. Love and Prayers!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Feb 28, 2007)

:saludando: glad to hear you are home Carolyn and hoping that you have a full and speedy recovery!!!


----------



## Dona (Feb 28, 2007)

OMG....Carolyn...I just read here on the "Back Porch" what has happened! :new_shocked: How many days ago did this happen....AND NO ONE TOLD ME!!!!!?

I don't usually have time to read on the Back Porch...but something told me to tonight. I am so relieved to see that you are home & recovering tho.

Many, many prayers are being sent for your full recovery girl....hang in there!




:


----------



## Jill (Mar 1, 2007)

Carolyn --

I am happy you are home and hope you can get plenty of rest and do not stress about things. We are all thinking of you!

Jill


----------



## Connie Ballard (Mar 1, 2007)

YEAH!!! Welcome home....take care of yourself and DO what they tell you to do....thats the hard part I know...but you have to do it so you can get back out there and enjoy those lil horses!

Connie & Tim & Mom too!


----------



## lilfoot (Mar 1, 2007)

So glad to hear you are home again!

{{{Hoping for a complete recovery}}}

Take good care of yourself...lots of rest!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 1, 2007)

Caro, you already know my thoughts and feelings. Just be patient and be good and you will be well soon.



:


----------



## ~Karen~ (Mar 1, 2007)

: I am sorry to hear this fr you. You are strng and you can fight this and recover. You have God and his army on your side!

I'll be watching for your recovery progress.

~Karen


----------



## twister (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh no, off the forum for a few days and look what I missed. Frankie glad to hear you are home, prayers, hugs and best wishes coming your way for a full recovery. Just believe you can do it and you will. you have everyone here on your side.

Yvonne


----------



## Margo_C-T (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't go to the Back Porch often; just saw and read through this thread...am so sorry you have had to go through all of this, Carolyn--and SO glad to hear that things are improving for you! May your improvement continue unimpeded; above all, take care of yourself, and may God be with you....

My warmest best wishes,

Margo


----------



## lilhorseladie (Mar 1, 2007)

Carolyn, Hoping that today has been better and less frustrating. Know that we are here on the other side of the screen still praying for your full and speedy recovery!


----------



## HaazeMinis (Mar 2, 2007)

:new_shocked: OH NO! :no:

I have not been on the LB forum for a couple of weeks let alone check the Back Porch! :no:

Hoping for a FULL RECOVERY! I AM SO SORRY FRANKIE! :no:

PLEASE take care of yourself! I am glad you are home now!

You will be in my prayers too!



:



:

Jeri


----------



## SilverRidgeMinis (Mar 2, 2007)

Praying you are feeling alot better soon! I am sorry so this happened. I know being home will

help with your recovery.

Sending hugs and prayers,

Freida

Silver Ridge Minis


----------



## Vicky Texas (Mar 3, 2007)

Frankie

I just found this post. I am so glad to hear you are home and improving. Please don't give

us a scare like this. I will keep you in my prayers for a fast recovery. We miss you here on

the forum. So get well and come back to us.

Vicky


----------



## wildoak (Mar 3, 2007)

Just picked up this thread - I don't have time to get here much either. Was sorry to read your news, but glad you are home and on the mend. Will keep you in our prayers, and hope you are back out with your horses in no time.

Jan


----------



## Laura (Mar 4, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

Carolyn,

My thoughts and prayers are with you for a full, quick recovery.


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey Carolyn, hoping you are doing well and recovering better day by day. I hope also that you have been able to come to the forum to read the support, that's got to be helpful.

I know that Teresa said that typing was difficult, but if you could possibly just give us a VERY short update (like "doing ok") it would be great to hear from you, or perhaps Teresa could help out again. What a good friend she is to let us all know how you are doing.



:

Sending more prayers and good thoughts for your recovery!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Mar 4, 2007)

Magic, somewhere on here Frankie does have a thank you post and says she is doing much better and looking at a 100% rebound!


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank you Staci, I appreciate the "heads up"! Good news to hear! :aktion033:


----------

